# Synchronisation Photos iCloud



## StevenTnr (20 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

J'ai effectué quelques recherches en vain sur mon problème. 
Je souhaiterai sauvegarder mes photos via iCloud mais sans pour autant importer mes anciennes photos dans ma pellicule iPhone. Est-ce possible ? 

Actuellement la synchro est active mais je me retrouve avec des vielles photos de 2014 que je souhaite garder sur mon cloud mais pas dans ma pellicule. 

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1138547 (20 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir,
Je ne crois pas, du moins avec la photothèque si c'est effectivement d'elle dont tu parles. C'est une synchronisation donc tout ce que tu as dans l'appli "Photos" ou rien.
Par contre, si tu veux garder de vieilles photos accessibles en ligne, tu peux les copier sur iCloud Drive dans un dossier que tu crées.
Et bien sûr, tu les effaces de "Photos" et donc de la photothèque.
Tu auras donc une synchro vivante et une archive en ligne.


----------



## StevenTnr (26 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour, 

Merci pour ta réponse, après multiples autres recherches, effectivement cela semble impossible, ta réponse confirme le tout. 
Je vais opter pour l'option iCloud Drive je crois  

Merci quand même


----------



## FrançoisMacG (7 Janvier 2018)

Bonsoir,

Il me semble possible de contourner le problème en transférant tes anciennes photos dans une seconde photothèque Photos 
(à créer avec la touche Alt au lancement de Photos sur le Mac) :
iCloud ne synchronise que la photothèque système.


----------



## StevenTnr (8 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour, 

Effectivement ça marche très bien comme ça, je ne connaissait pas cette solution ! 

Merci beaucoup


----------

